# Windows Vista auf Acer Laptop wiederherstellen



## Intelfan (4. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich müsste den Laptop meiner eltern mal wieder neu aufsetzen. Es handelt sich um einen Acer Aspire 3100. Es war Vista Homebasic als Recovery Version vorinstalliert. Aber bei dem Lieferumfang war keine Recovery CD dabei. Wie kann ich den Laptop jetzt neu aufsetzen?
Danke im Vorraus!

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich muss man bei Notebooks wo keine Recovery DVD dabei ist, sich eine selber machen !
Beim ersten einschalten wird man gefragt ob man jetzt die DVD brennen möchte. 
Die kann man dann als Recovery nutzen ! 
So war es bei einem Freund von mir 
Musst mal gucken was in der Anleitung steht ? 
MfG, Tom


----------



## Intelfan (4. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja das Problem.. BEi der ersteinrichtung war ich net dabei.... Meine Eltern meinten, das sie das net gemacht haben. In der "Super" Anleitung steht leider auch net viel...

MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## klyer (4. Juni 2009)

möglichkeiten:
1. Vista neu mit CD kaufen und Systemwiederherstellung durchführen
2. Freund fragen, ob er dir mal seine Vista DVD borgen kann (und dann Systemwiederherstellung)
3. Rettungs-CD erstellen, Linux... OS auf Stick und mit dem versuchen wiederherzustellen...
mfg


----------



## Intelfan (4. Juni 2009)

Ich habe ja ne Vista Lizenz unter dem LAptop kleben...
Kann ich mir dann so ohne weiteres ne Vista Home BAsic CD leihen und damit dann installieren?!

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## klyer (4. Juni 2009)

drüber installieren ist auch ne möglichkeit.... und du kannst dann auch ne andere Vista CD verwenden, solange du auch deine lizens verwendest.
Solange aber wichtge Daten drauf sind, würd ich ne andere Vista CD nehmen und damit ne Systemwiederherstellung durchführen.
mfg


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Juni 2009)

Also das wichtige ist der Code ( bzw. Lizens). 
Auf der Vista DVD sind alle Versionen drauf ! Nur die Lizens muss für die bestimmte Version sein.
Also kannst du dir eine Vista DVD vom Freund leihen und installieren und mit deinem Code dann aktivieren. 
Ist meines Wissens nach nichts illegales dabei, wenn nicht bitte löschen...
MfG, Tom


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2009)

du kannst sogar ne vista64-DVD nehmen, obwohl du davor nur vista32 hattest. die lizenz bestimmt nicht die bit, sondern nur die "ausstattung".


----------

